# Electric shock on touching the cabinet



## janitha (Aug 31, 2010)

It is found that there is electric shock when I touch any metal part of the cabinet. Over the last several years I never had such an issue. What may be the reason and solution? The first thing I did on finding the issue was to check the mains earthing using a multimeter and it seems alright. AFAIK, SMPS is the only part where AC mains is present and hence the only possible culprit.


----------



## monkey (Aug 31, 2010)

I too had this problem. My Corsair PSU was brand new and hence it was difficult to blame it. The culprit, surprisingly, was monitor cable. There was some internal problem with the monitor circuitry and the current, somehow, managed to travel through VGA cable to the back of the cabinet. There it touches metal parts of the MoBo backplate and from there to the whole cabinet body.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 31, 2010)

Good to know you had the sense and the knowledge to check the mains earth with a multimeter.

Did you check the earthing between the mains socket and an actual earth like a water pipe, or did you check between your computer and earth?

If you checked only the earthing of your wall socket, then the fault may be in the earth path from the computer to the mains plug. It could be in the spike guard, UPS or the power cord.

With everything turned off and the mains plug disconnected from the wall socket, check for continuity of the earth line from the computer cabinet body to the earth pin of the mains plug. There may be a break in the earth line, or it could simply be that the earth pin of the power cord is not making proper contact where it's plugged in to the PSU.


----------



## janitha (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the quick replies and suggestions.

Initially I had tested the mains socket using a multimeter. The voltage between left and right (neutral and phase) was normal. (~ 220V) Between earth and phase, it was near to the mains voltage. (~ 217-218V) and between earth and neutral it was about 2-3V. Hence I assumed everything was alright with the mains. Yesterday called a local electrician and he checked it using a bulb between earth and phase and seeing it lit he said that earthing is alright and I may get the PC checked and if necessary, he will install separate earthing for the particular room but being in a rented house, I postponed the option. (I know these tests are not perfect but we do not have access to things like impedance testers!)

All the while, the the connection was from mains to a Belkin Spike guard and from it to an APC 650VA which supplied to the PC, monitor and modem while the laser printer was fed by the spike guard itself. Today made the connections to PC and monitor through the UPS, avoiding the spike guard and the problem disappeared. Then connected the spike guard to the mains and measured the voltages and it is seen that the phase and neutral are reversed, the right side terminal being neutral and left one phase. So my provisional diagnosis is that the Belkin spike guard was the culprit.


----------



## acewin (Sep 1, 2010)

seems you may have got the solution. I always like pimpom's approach for solution to these HW issues .


----------



## sudhanshu39 (Sep 1, 2010)

I too had exact issue and solution too was exact. The culprit was Spike Buster. Replaced it.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 1, 2010)

My friend has the same problem. I always thought it was the cabinet's design (cheap iBall cabby). But now I see that there can be quite a few reasons. Will ask him to check the earthing etc.


----------



## mathikutty (Sep 5, 2010)

check earthing


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 18, 2016)

Friends,I am also facing this peculiar problem of electric shock to my new cabinet from Cooler Master Elite 311.
Actually after getting my motherboard repaired ,which I posted at *forum.digit.in/hardware-q/197389-motherboard-problem-display-post-bios-not-booting-up.html,I purchased a CoolerMaster Elite 311 and a CoolerMaster Thunder 500W SMPS.

Problem started when I replaced my ancient/ageing/dated Cabinet from iBall the i221,and replaced that with the Cooler Master Elite 311.
I got mild (but still felt the jolt) electric shocks while touching the metallic part of the cabinet.

*THE PC DESKTOP IS NOT AT ALL STARTING, WHEREAS ELECTRIC CURRENT IS FLOWING THROUGH THE ENTIRE METALLIC PORTION OF NEW CABINET.*

But when I am attaching the same PSU(Cooler Master Thunder 500W) along with the same configured setup in my iBall case;  THE DESKTOP IS STARTING AT EASE WITH NO ELECTRIC CURRENT AT ANY METALLIC POINT OR SURFACE.

Since I bought this cabinet from Vedant Computer Systems Pvt. Ltd. Kolkata,they had changed the cabinet and provided me with another new cabinet of same Cooler Master Elite 311. THE PROBLEM HAS COME BACK and it persists.

All my other components,PSU,motherboard,HDD,GPU,etc. are functioning well. Our House Electric circuit is grounded very well,and there is no leakage on current.
With the old iBall cabinet case setup,NO PROBLEMS/ISSUES are present. But with Cooler Master Elite 311,the electric shock is present and also the PC Desktop turning dead after switching on the power.
 @whitestar_999, @avichandana20000, [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION], [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION], [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] , @thetechfreak and our friend @topgear are all invited to save me from this cr@psh!t.

*I do welcome suggestions and advice from any friend members of our @TDF*.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 19, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friends,I am also facing this peculiar problem of electric shock to my new cabinet from Cooler Master Elite 311.
> Actually after getting my motherboard repaired ,which I posted at *forum.digit.in/hardware-q/197389-motherboard-problem-display-post-bios-not-booting-up.html,I purchased a CoolerMaster Elite 311 and a CoolerMaster Thunder 500W SMPS.
> 
> Problem started when I replaced my ancient/ageing/dated Cabinet from iBall the i221,and replaced that with the Cooler Master Elite 311.
> ...



motherboard shorting to case? standoffs, check them(might be at a place where there is actually no hole for it on the mobo and instead shorting the circuitry,). install mobo,psu,ram,proccy+proccy fan and boot, without front power/usb/led etc, use a screw driver and carefully short the pins of power of front panel header and check. I have a elite 311 too, no issues like that.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 19, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> motherboard shorting to case? standoffs, check them(might be at a place where there is actually no hole for it on the mobo and instead shorting the circuitry,). install mobo,psu,ram,proccy+proccy fan and boot,* without front power/usb/led etc*, use a screw driver and carefully short the pins of power of front panel header and check. I have a elite 311 too, no issues like that.


Can't understand this. Please clarify a bit more.


----------



## madhu (Jun 19, 2016)

It seems, the issue is more related to ground!!! Ensure your earthing is proper with multimeter or Connect any other device like charger to the same socket and use a tester on the exposed charger pin(micro usb); if the earthing is good, tester should fail to glow!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 19, 2016)

^ I did exactly with one of my mobile's charger bearing an exposed charger pin(micro-usb),through an electric tester. NO GLOWING OF ANY SORT OF LIGHT.
I again reiterate that this problem is not found on my ageing and very old iBall i221 Cabinet.

It is only happening on the Cooler Master Elite 311 cabinet( 2nd NEW REPLACEMENT)!!!!!


----------



## madhu (Jun 19, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ I did exactly with one of my mobile's charger bearing an exposed charger pin(micro-usb),through an electric tester. NO GLOWING OF ANY SORT OF LIGHT.
> I again reiterate that this problem is not found on my ageing and very old iBall i221 Cabinet.
> 
> It is only happening on the Cooler Master Elite 311 cabinet( 2nd NEW REPLACEMENT)!!!!!



Ok, to debug , just connect your SMPS to your cabinet and switch on & test with the tester with any output connector ( don't connect any connector to MB or hdd) this will help to identify the issue with MB or cabinet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2016)

like [MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION] mentioned,it seems like some part of your mobo/some other component is touching inside metallic portion of Elite 311.Watch carefully & compare with your old iball cabinet insides to figure out which area might be the culprit.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 19, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> like @kARTechnology mentioned,it seems like some part of your mobo/some other component is touching inside metallic portion of Elite 311.Watch carefully & compare with your old iball cabinet insides to figure out which area might be the culprit.


Admitting the case might be, but why isn't the PC not booting up,I mean showing any signs of life???


----------



## madhu (Jun 19, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Admitting the case might be, but why isn't the PC not booting up,I mean showing any signs of life???



The SMPS have short circuit protection, which prevents from power up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 19, 2016)

Shall be doing the test within a couple of hours. I shall report the activity/phenomenon.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 19, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Shall be doing the test within a couple of hours. I shall report the activity/phenomenon.



I meant the cabinet front panel LED,power,reset connectors, and usb , audio connectors to the mobo, do not connect them.
start the system by using a screw driver and carefully touch/short the two connectors on the motherboard(whee u plug the cabinet power switch).

and do check that those stand-offs(golden color fixed to the cabinet, back of motherboard) are present at only required holes for the mobo, anything excess it will be causing a short DEFINITELY.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 19, 2016)

To [MENTION=120531]madhu[/MENTION] [MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION] and respective others (observation of tests):--->

I just attached the PSU(Cooler Master Thunder 500W SMPS) onto the Cooler Master Elite 311. 

*None of the other components(mobo,HDD,fans,etc.) were attached*.

*Simply put the Empty Cabinet Elite 311 + PSU setup*.

I switched on the power button which is present with the SMPS(Thunder 500W) after connecting the power cord of the smps.

The whole cabinet (metallic surface/portion) is experiencing a flow of electricity.

I also tested the various output connectors with the tester. Line/Electricity is present there.

Seems like some ground issue with the cabinet. 

HOW TO RESOLVE THIS ISSUE?  PLEASE HELP ME @TDF FRIENDS.


----------



## icebags (Jun 19, 2016)

try connecting the computer to some other wall socket, if possible change the mains cord also.

after done come straight back here and report ! :nerd_NF:


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 19, 2016)

icebags said:


> try connecting the computer to some other wall socket, if possible change the mains cord also.
> 
> after done come straight back here and report ! :nerd_NF:



But this setup has no problem with the ancient iBall i221 cabinet!!!!????
O.K. I am reporting just now. Please be online.


----------



## madhu (Jun 19, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> To [MENTION=120531]madhu[/MENTION] [MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION] and respective others (observation of tests):--->
> 
> I just attached the PSU(Cooler Master Thunder 500W SMPS) onto the Cooler Master Elite 311.
> 
> ...



It's not the cabinet issue, the issue might be 
1. Power socket 
2. Power cable
3. Smps( shud be least option)

Try to connect the same setup to other socket(prob. Other room)  and check the same!!! 
If still exist, replace the cable (how old is you cable?)and check once... Hope this will resolve!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 19, 2016)

Seems to be the problem(likely or may be) with the power cord of Thunder 500W SMPS. *The rating for which is 13A(with fuse),230V~250V.*

But I also have another new power cord of rating *10A,230V~250V*. Attaching that to the smps is posing no electric short problems,AT THE SAME TIME NO CURRENT SEEMS TO BE FLOWING IN TO THE OUTLET CONNECTORS, as tested by tester.

Seems to be a problem of *Electrical Engineers*,who know the solution.

Anyone out there @TDF ???


----------



## icebags (Jun 19, 2016)

if changing cord resolves the issue, then do it. cords sometimes dont make a firm contact with the metals & cause issues - heating / meltdown / shocks etc.

also make sure the screws you are using to tighten the smps to the cabinet are not going too deep and touching forbidden places inside smps.


----------



## madhu (Jun 19, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Seems to be the problem(likely or may be) with the power cord of Thunder 500W SMPS. *The rating for which is 13A(with fuse),230V~250V.*
> 
> But I also have another new power cord of rating *10A,230V~250V*. Attaching that to the smps is posing no electric short problems,AT THE SAME TIME NO CURRENT SEEMS TO BE FLOWING IN TO THE OUTLET CONNECTORS, as tested by tester.
> 
> ...



The ground wire of your old chord might have worn out.... The new one with 10A rating is far sufficient for your 500W smps and you can use it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 19, 2016)

madhu said:


> *The ground wire of your old chord might have worn out*.... The new one with 10A rating is far sufficient for your 500W smps and you can use it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Friend,it is the latest cord shipped along with Cooler Master Thunder 500W SMPS.

The other 10A cord(which is also new) I bought from ebay.in

But what about the current not being detected on the output connectors of the SMPS?
 Any explanation?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2016)

SMPS should not supply current to output connectors under zero load conditions.That is why to check a SMPS it is always recommended to test it by connecting at least a mobo with processor & cpu fan.
Isolating ATX SMPS Supply and power related faults - PC Hardware Troubleshooting


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 19, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> SMPS should not supply current to output connectors under zero load conditions.That is why to check a SMPS it is always recommended to test it by connecting at least a mobo with processor & cpu fan.
> Isolating ATX SMPS Supply and power related faults - PC Hardware Troubleshooting


Thanks for the explanation my Friend.
But why no problem arises with the iBall i221 Cabinet which is 9 years old and is to be debunked?


----------



## icebags (Jun 19, 2016)

well, stop talking & get into gamin, now that your problem is solved.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks for the explanation my Friend.
> But why no problem arises with the iBall i221 Cabinet which is 9 years old and is to be debunked?


Because sometimes old is really gold.Maybe iBall is so old that there is some rusty part at the backside which prevent shorting of circuit.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 19, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks for the explanation my Friend.
> But why no problem arises with the iBall i221 Cabinet which is 9 years old and is to be debunked?



so when u use the new power cable the issue persists and if you use the old one does it go away?
with the iBall cabby did u use old / new power cable?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 20, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> so when u use the new power cable the issue persists and if you use the old one does it go away?with the iBall cabby did u use old / new power cable?


With the iball cabinet, I use the complete new setup relating to power cable(13A with fuse,230V~250V cord) + Cooler Master Thunder 500W PSU.No shocks,no shorting and PC-Desktop runs peacefully.But the same above mentioned setup when used with the new(replaced) Cooler Master Elite 311 cabinet,produces shock,shorting , PC-Desktop never starting(unbootable,showing no signs of life)

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> well, stop talking & get into gamin, now that your problem is solved.


Hey buddy,where is my problem solved???
AND I AM NEVER A GAMER.

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> Because sometimes old is really gold.Maybe iBall is so old that there is *some rusty part at the backside which prevent shorting of circuit*.


Keeping aside jokes,my Friend this defies logic.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 20, 2016)

okay then, the new power cable is also good. do one thing.
install *only PSU in the elite 311, and then use the new power cord*, and then do this
Corsair Video FAQ: How to test a Corsair power supply - YouTub 

so this powers up OK  = psu + cabinet + new power cord ok.
install mobo + PSU connectors to mobo, 
*out of the case *on a motherboard packaging box, or cardboard and test.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 20, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> okay then, the new power cable is also good. do one thing.
> install *only PSU in the elite 311, and then use the new power cord*, and then do this
> Corsair Video FAQ: How to test a Corsair power supply - YouTub
> 
> ...


I did the same test sans cabinet fans by attaching two ends of a paper clip to point no. 15 and point no.16 of the 24-pin power supply to mobo(Thunder 500W smps)by consulting the manual and also from youtube(*not yours*) and switched on the power supply(taking adequate precautions such that I won't get electrolocuted).
*The smps FANS were spinning with full normal speed*. 
THUS THE PSU/SMPS ACCORDING TO THE TEST WAS O.K.


----------



## madhu (Jun 20, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> I did the same test sans cabinet fans by attaching two ends of a paper clip to point no. 15 and point no.16 of the 24-pin power supply to mobo(Thunder 500W smps)by consulting the manual and also from youtube(*not yours*) and switched on the power supply(taking adequate precautions such that I won't get electrolocuted).
> *The smps FANS were spinning with full normal speed*.
> THUS THE PSU/SMPS ACCORDING TO THE TEST WAS O.K.



Still the thread is not closed!!!
This could be because of the cord, which might be loose and the works Pakka with iball @ certain angle and the same could be trouble some with CM cabinet ( is the position of SMPS differs in both cabinet) 

If so,  try to connect a multimeter to the earth and nuetral in the defective cord &. once powered up, twist the cable at the plug joints!!!! Observe the reading!! This should change, if the cord had issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 20, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> I did the same test sans cabinet fans by attaching two ends of a paper clip to point no. 15 and point no.16 of the 24-pin power supply to mobo(Thunder 500W smps)by consulting the manual and also from youtube(*not yours*) and switched on the power supply(taking adequate precautions such that I won't get electrolocuted).
> *The smps FANS were spinning with full normal speed*.
> THUS THE PSU/SMPS ACCORDING TO THE TEST WAS O.K.


:cool_NF:
did you actually do this with the psu in the elite 311?
do the cardboard-mother board test, place the motherboard simply on a cardboard and plug the cables and see if it POSTs


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 20, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> :cool_NF:
> did you actually do this with the psu in the elite 311?
> do the cardboard-mother board test, place the motherboard simply on a cardboard and plug the cables and see if it POSTs


No Brother,sorry for my over enthusiasm. Actually i wanted to be sure that whether the Cooler Master Thunder 500W smps was functional or not.


----------



## icebags (Jun 20, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Hey buddy,where is my problem solved???
> AND I AM NEVER A GAMER.



elite 311 is working without problem with old 10A cord, right ? if it is, then just forget the 13A cord.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 21, 2016)

icebags said:


> elite 311 is working without problem with old 10A cord, right ? if it is, then just forget the 13A cord.


It is not working with any cord,whatsoever.

- - - Updated - - -

Ha!! Haa!! HAAAA!!! Haaa!!! Haaaa!!!
OH! Man ,all the men of @TDF, the most FUNNIEST,CRAZIEST,phenomenon I'd encountered ever in my life with computers.

The Cabinet of CoolerMaster Elite 311,which was not starting the PC and producing electric shocks,suddenly was swarmed by red ants all over today. I found today morning.

I took a day's leave from my office, un-assembled all the components and kept under sun for nearly an hour. Sometimes the sun was bright,and sometimes the sun rays were obfuscated by the monsoon clouds(Now it's a DRY MONSOON for KOLKATA and adjoining areas!!!).So hopefully no chance of water lashing or wetting any of the components.
After that I took back the components(Mobo : Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3; WDD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD and Seagate 250GB HDD; Cooler Master Thunder 500W smps; Corsair Value RAM 4x2=8GB total) along with the Elite 311 cabinet.

It was pretty Hot, and I was a bit sceptical that whether any sensitive electronic components or parts were fried or damaged.

I assembled the whole unit again after keeping in my room say for about 2 hrs. very carefully again.

Just a few mins. ago I kept my fingers crossed and powered on the PC-Desktop.

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT STARTED ,I MEAN THE COOLER MASTER ELITE 311 WITH THE PC IS RUNNING FINE WITHOUT ANY HICCUPS OR ISSUES OR PROBLEM , NO ELECTRIC SHORTS/SHOCKS/ISSUES. PC RUNNING FULLY O.K.:drinks_NF::winking_NF::stars_NF::thinking_NF::thinking_NF::thinking_NF::grin_NF:

I Thank all my friends particularly, [MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION], @icebags, [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] not to forget [MENTION=120531]madhu[/MENTION] from Chennai.

All these comments are written through this ( ANT + SUN - gifted) PC-Desktop.:smug_NF:


----------



## nac (Jun 21, 2016)

When someone asks for solution to similar problem next time, just tell this


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 21, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> It is not working with any cord,whatsoever.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



usually *Ants like HDD*, its likes to sneak peek though our data
(Happened to me several times, I put my HDD in a box with napthaline balls for 2-3 days for the ants to die.) 
They like the rubber seal on the HDD a lot.

but a Cabinet? why?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 21, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> usually *Ants like HDD*, its likes to sneak peek though our data
> (Happened to me several times, I put my HDD in a box with napthaline balls for 2-3 days for the ants to die.)
> They like the rubber seal on the HDD a lot.
> 
> but a Cabinet? why?


Don't know!!!
But,friend now the temp. of AMD FX-6300 CPU has risen to 78 degrees . PC has started auto shutdown. THIS IS HAPPENING AT 07:20 p.m. evening.
Is that for the heat trapped by sun rays or thermal grease drying up?
The CPU is just 2 months old.
Shall I put/apply  some new thermal grease between the stock cooler and the CPU?
What do you suggest???


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 21, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Don't know!!!
> But,friend now the temp. of AMD FX-6300 CPU has risen to 78 degrees . PC has started auto shutdown. THIS IS HAPPENING AT 07:20 p.m. evening.
> Is that for the *heat trapped by sun rays *or thermal grease drying up?
> The CPU is just 2 months old.
> ...


_no CPU cannot trap sun rays._

apply new thermal paste if you removed the CPU cooler for drying in the sun.
check that CPU cooler is fixed firmly.
changing thermal paste is good if you tortured a lot with the cpu cooler when troubleshooting pc starting trouble

(I usually hold the mobo with the cpu fan as it has the firm contact with the mobo, once tried with the north bridge/south bridge chip heatsink and ouch!, it came off :crying_NF


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 21, 2016)

Actually according to logic what I recall,the cabinet fans must had been connected the wrong way. Which might have resulted in unbooting and short of the cabinet.
As,because all the components,including the cabinet wires for connecting to the front panel connectors of the motherboard were easily marked with the polarities of (-ve) and (+ve) along with the socket connection type,it was  also clearly marked(though very minute letters) on the surface pcb of Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 motherboard, so no problems there.
Friend @whitestar_999,  anything to elaborate about it?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 22, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually according to logic what I recall,the cabinet fans must had been connected the wrong way. Which might have resulted in unbooting and short of the cabinet.
> As,because all the components,including the cabinet wires for connecting to the front panel connectors of the motherboard were easily marked with the polarities of (-ve) and (+ve) along with the socket connection type,it was  also clearly marked(though very minute letters) on the surface pcb of Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 motherboard, so no problems there.
> Friend @whitestar_999,  anything to elaborate about it?



didn't we tell to connect *only *mobo , cpu, cpu fan and psu?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 22, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> didn't we tell to connect *only *mobo , cpu, cpu fan and psu?


Of course I did that as accordingly the steps/procedures you all mentioned.It was for verifying which component was nonfunctional or not working.Isn't it?
In that case also the machine was not booting up,even HDD connectors were pulled off.No extra components were attached or connected,except the psu+mobo+cpu+CPU-stock- cooler fan + cabinet.
I didn't go for the cardboard testing,as I was sure that my mobo+PSU  was functional.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2016)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION],all's well that ends well. Thank the red ants that came to your rescue & leave some sweet thing somewhere  & don't dwell on it too much.For CPU temps do as [MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION] suggested & as far as i know a normal cabinet fan will not run at all with reversed polarity.Next time you face any issue with cabinet,simply leave it in moderate sunlight for a few hours.

P.S.not to be taken seriously  .It might be that some dead very small insect might stuck somewhere in the cabinet or there was some sweet liquid residue which attracted ants.Theoretically they may act as electricity conductors which might be the reason of shorting.Ants may have eaten this cause which was inside of cabinet or sunlight+wind might have removed it from the cabinet during that time.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 23, 2016)

But,friend [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], the cabinet was brand new out of the box.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2016)

There are many mysteries in this world.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 2, 2016)

*A bit of off topic but still relevant and significantly linked with this thread.*

Again, I had to take out the Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 mobo to our* Kolkata Gigabyte service* *hub for repairs*.

This was due to the fact that the PC was auto shutdoning itself as temp. of CPU rose nearly 88 degrees Celsius as shown by Speccy or also inside the BIOS.
The CPU Fan stopped rotating whatsoever.
I have two more spare CPU fans,and replacing each I tested but to no avail.
A LOT OF THERMAL PASTE/GREASE WAS WASTED. Particularly the Cooler Master V1.

Actually,a fine sensitive line(thread) of copper connector for the CPU Fan in the PCB of motherboard was broken due to tightening of screws of the motherboard onto the Cooler Master Elite 311.

Thankfully and very cordially the Gigabyte guys repaired the mobo and showed me the exact region of the damage.
They advised me to screw that portion very carefully by putting a small piece of paper acting as a washer or alike.
I didn't touch that portion for screwing,and it was kept empty(I mean the screw slot).

THE MOTHERBOARD IS STILL UNDER 3 YRS WARRANTY, SO NO ISSUES/PROBLEMS NO PAYMENT.

*Now all is well and the PC-Desktop is functioning perfectly...*:cool_NF:

- - - Updated - - -

The image of Speccy as of now :--->



*i.imgur.com/rUwdqTw.png


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 2, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> *A bit of off topic but still relevant and significantly linked with this thread.*
> 
> Again, I had to take out the Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 mobo to our* Kolkata Gigabyte service* *hub for repairs*.
> 
> ...



but how come it doesn't overheat and shutdown in the iball cabby? you told it never started up o in elite 311 then it must not even heat up since it never started in it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 2, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> but how come it doesn't overheat and shutdown in the iball cabby? you told it never started up o in elite 311 then it must not even heat up since it never started in it.


It was overheating and shutting down inside the Elite 311.

I think you didn't get my point of comments at #40 earlier.* Please go through it once again with detailed reading.*
Problem is not with cabinet or AMD CPU,but with the motherboard,as I referred above.


----------

